# Maignan, Origi, Krunic Messias: esito esami



## admin (23 Dicembre 2022)

Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni

Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale 

micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


strano, ieri mi dicevano che si stavano allenando e che erano tutte balle ahahhahaha.

non ho più commenti, siamo ridicoli. quando una squadra è gestita da improvvisati i risultati sono questi.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Catastrofe. Non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


Ma perchè devono farmi bestemmiare sotto Natale? Che catzo ha combinato Mike? Qui si fa fuori tutta la stagione tra un attimo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devono farmi bestemmiare sotto Natale? Che catzo ha combinato Mike? Qui si fa fuori tutta la stagione tra un attimo...


ripeto anche qua, ci sta una bella multa.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


L'unico club in cui ad ogni esame si dá poi appuntamento per un altro esame


----------



## kipstar (23 Dicembre 2022)

non sono un medico e quindi non maneggio la materia. per mike che vuol dire ? solo una cosa è certa : non gioca 2 partite.....o tre....


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Dicembre 2022)

ma non andava tutto bene? Non era solo precauzione?

chi ha dato autorizzazione affinché si allenasse? Chi alla partecipazione con la Francia?


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2022)

La nostra società è debole c'è poco da fare. Se ne approfittano tutti,chi va via a 0 chi se ne strafrega di rispettare i protocolli per il recupero. Ecco a fare sempre la famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## Daniele87 (23 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> ma non andava tutto bene? Non era solo precauzione?
> 
> *chi ha dato autorizzazione affinché si allenasse*? Chi alla partecipazione con la Francia?


Franck Le Gall medico sociale della Nazionale francese. Le società non hanno il diritto di controllare e metter becco sulle decisioni prese dai medici delle nazionali, una volta che decidono che stai bene e puoi allenarti e giocare la società può solo prenderne atto o al massimo mostrare dei rilievi (mettendo in dubbio l'operato dei colleghi).


----------



## TheKombo (23 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> strano, ieri mi dicevano che si stavano allenando e che erano tutte balle ahahhahaha.
> 
> non ho più commenti, siamo ridicoli. quando una squadra è gestita da improvvisati i risultati sono questi.


Infatti leggi almeno, non può intensificare il lavoro e no non allenarsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


Le dinamiche dell'infortunio di Maignan mi ricordano molto quelle che ho avuto io quando mi sono strappato il polpaccio. Non promette nulla di buono...

Gli altri mi pare siano casi piu ordinari di infortunio muscolare, diciamo, poco gravi. Ma quello di Maignan mi preoccupa parecchio.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


A me questa comunicazione non piace.
Sarò tarato.

A me importa nulla se vogliono rifare esami tra 15 giorni o se ne vogliono fare uno al giorno, io voglio diagnosi e tempi di recupero.
Ma evidentemente fa comodo gestirla così, che poi sia un callo o uno strappo poco importa , che ci voglia un giorno o un anno idem.
Sono inattaccabili.
Geni.


----------



## GP7 (23 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me questa comunicazione non piace.
> Sarò tarato.
> 
> A me importa nulla se vogliono rifare esami tra 15 giorni o se ne vogliono fare uno al giorno, io voglio diagnosi e tempi di recupero.
> ...


Quoto.
Diagnosi e tempi di recupero. Tutto il resto è inutile.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2022)

Credo che la situazione di Maignan sia grottesca e che il calciatore possa già considerare conclusa la sua carriera agonistica.
Io non ho mai visto in 39 anni un portiere fermo quattro mesi per un problema di natura muscolare. Mai. Voi?
Ridicoli!!


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


Non che me ne freghi, ma Krunic e Messias da dove sbucano? E Ballo?
Questi ragionano come i ragazzini che nascondono le cose ai genitori per non dare dispiacere


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Franck Le Gall medico sociale della Nazionale francese. Le società non hanno il diritto di controllare e metter becco sulle decisioni prese dai medici delle nazionali, una volta che decidono che stai bene e puoi allenarti e giocare la società può solo prenderne atto o al massimo mostrare dei rilievi (mettendo in dubbio l'operato dei colleghi).


forse in teoria, ma di certo a certe società questo non accade, stanne certo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me questa comunicazione non piace.
> Sarò tarato.
> 
> A me importa nulla se vogliono rifare esami tra 15 giorni o se ne vogliono fare uno al giorno, io voglio diagnosi e tempi di recupero.
> ...


media company


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Le dinamiche dell'infortunio di Maignan mi ricordano molto quelle che ho avuto io quando mi sono strappato il polpaccio.* Non promette nulla di buono...*
> 
> Gli altri mi pare siano casi piu ordinari di infortunio muscolare, diciamo, poco gravi. Ma quello di Maignan mi preoccupa parecchio.


ossia?


----------



## Daniele87 (23 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forse in teoria, ma di certo a certe società questo non accade, stanne certo.


Succede un po' a tutte, purtroppo, vedi Brozovic infortunatosi durante l'inutile match di Nations League contro l'Austria nonostante stesse già poco bene. Sicuramente ci sono società, Juve su tutte, che hanno un controllo più invadente sui giocatori che vanno in nazionale ma questo soprattutto per la Nazionale italiana dove gli lasciano fare quello che vogliono sulla disponibilità dei giocatori, ma fortunatamente noi non siamo la Juve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Succede un po' a tutte, purtroppo, vedi Brozovic infortunatosi durante l'inutile match di Nations League contro l'Austria nonostante stesse già poco bene. Sicuramente ci sono società, Juve su tutte, che hanno un controllo più invadente sui giocatori che vanno in nazionale ma questo soprattutto per la Nazionale italiana dove gli lasciano fare quello che vogliono sulla disponibilità dei giocatori, ma fortunatamente noi non siamo la Juve.


fortunatamente non siamo la juve ma bisogna anche svegliarsi un po'.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ossia?


Nel mio caso quando feci la prima ecografia mi dissero che non si vedeva nulla perchè sulla lesione c'era troppo sangue e che prima avrei dovuto farlo riassorbire. La seconda la feci in effetti dopo un paio di settimane e scoprirono che il muscolo aveva tenuto per miracolo evitando lo strappo totale. Ma era il mio caso.

Diciamo che se non hanno dato nessun responso dicendo che un nuovo test verrà fatto tra due settimane, secondo me è perchè ha un bel ematoma dunque una lesione importante.

Se fosse cosi lo rivediamo a primavera inoltrata, tra marzo e aprile, se tutto va bene. Salterà buona parte anche del girone di ritorno. Niente paragoni per carità, lui è una bestia e un professionista... ma io ho impiegato oltre due mesi per tornare a camminare piu o meno normalmente e piu di sei mesi per tornare a correre....
Mi sto già abituando all'idea comunque e capisco perchè stiano cercando di prendere Sportiello. Magari mi sbaglio ma per esperienza diretta personale vedo tutti gli indizi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel mio caso quando feci la prima ecografia mi dissero che non si vedeva nulla perchè sulla lesione c'era troppo sangue e che prima avrei dovuto farlo riassorbire. La seconda la feci in effetti dopo un paio di settimane e scoprirono che il muscolo aveva tenuto per miracolo evitando lo strappo totale. Ma era il mio caso.
> 
> Diciamo che se non hanno dato nessun responso dicendo che un nuovo test verrà fatto tra due settimane, secondo me è perchè ha un bel ematoma dunque una lesione importante.
> 
> ...


Ti hanno immobilizzato l'arto in qualche modo?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: *esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni*
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


Pagliacci.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Vergogna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel mio caso quando feci la prima ecografia mi dissero che non si vedeva nulla perchè sulla lesione c'era troppo sangue e che prima avrei dovuto farlo riassorbire. La seconda la feci in effetti dopo un paio di settimane e scoprirono che il muscolo aveva tenuto per miracolo evitando lo strappo totale. Ma era il mio caso.
> 
> Diciamo che se non hanno dato nessun responso dicendo che un nuovo test verrà fatto tra due settimane, secondo me è perchè ha un bel ematoma dunque una lesione importante.
> 
> ...



Scenario che non voglio neanche prendere in considerazione


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Nel caso di Maignan comunque la presunta diagnosi è ermetica.
Di fatto non fa riferimento tanto a un nuovo infortunio ma a una guarigione lenta che non consente di aumentare i carichi di lavoro.
Può essere successo che una gamba sia molto più debole dell'altra , che la postura/scarico non sia ottimale o che la cicatrizzazione non sia avvenuta in modo fisiologico.

Visti i tempi però avuti a disposizione non ci sono attenuanti.


----------



## singer (23 Dicembre 2022)

Non sono un medico ma la vedo grigia. Il punto di forza di Maignan era l'esplosività, che comporta forte sollecitazione soprattutto del muscolo polpaccio. Non vorrei che questo infortunio segnasse uno spartiacque nella sua carriera.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Dicembre 2022)

Tra guarigione e ripresa, riabilitazione e piena forma lo rivediamo ad Aprile

non credo centri molto il fatto lui sia un professionista

quel muscolo ha un equilibrio delicato

ha subito un infortunio, una seria ricaduta e ora un nuovo infortunio, pare grave 

le medie per quel problema sono di 3 mesi

pagliacci. Già l’anno scorso si poteva confondere la criticità dell’infortunio analizzando la quantità di muscolo interessato

loro fanno le nozze con i fichi secchi


in porta come secondo ci mettono Tata perché costa nulla

pagliacci, in CL con due secondi peggio di cessi a pedali 

e io dovrei comprare i mini abbonamenti per vedere la palla entrare a ogni tiro?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel caso di Maignan comunque la presunta diagnosi è ermetica.
> Di fatto non fa riferimento tanto a un nuovo infortunio ma a una guarigione lenta che non consente di aumentare i carichi di lavoro.
> Può essere successo che una gamba sia molto più debole dell'altra , che la postura/scarico non sia ottimale o che la cicatrizzazione non sia avvenuta in modo fisiologico.
> 
> Visti i tempi però avuti a disposizione non ci sono attenuanti.


ma non credo che sia quella vecchia, non può avere l'ematoma da 3 mesi. è una nuova rottura.
la 3a se non sbaglio.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Esito esami di oggi Maignan: esito dell’infortunio non è ancora sufficientemente stabile per permettere una ulteriore progressione del lavoro. Nuovi esami tra 15 giorni
> 
> Origi problemi di basso grado, risonanza magnetica dopo Natale
> 
> micro problemi anche per Krunic e Messias, esami anche qui dopo Natale


Figuratevi se non avrà altre ricadute/problemi...

Maignan lo rivediamo nella prossima stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti hanno immobilizzato l'arto in qualche modo?


No no quello no


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no quello no


.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no quello no


Io penso andrebbe fatto, del resto parliamo sempre di una 'ferita'.
Come può una ferita cicatrizzare bene se si sollecita la zona mille volte al giorno?

Io a giugno per fare il creetino ho calciato una punizione a freddo d'esterno e mi sono stirato il vasto mediale.
Una zona praticamente impossibile da immobilizzare e infatti avevo male anche solo a tossire. 
L'ho curata alla pene di cane e ora sono alla terza ricaduta in pochi mesi.
Praticamente sono da rottamare. 

Il polpaccio però si può e si deve immobilizzare e spero a certi livelli lo si faccia.


----------



## TheKombo (24 Dicembre 2022)

Un forum di ortopedia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Dicembre 2022)

I prossimi comunicati saranno ungarettiani: 

"Si sta come di Pato le fibre muscolari".

AC Milan


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La nostra società è debole c'è poco da fare. Se ne approfittano tutti,chi va via a 0 chi se ne strafrega di rispettare i protocolli per il recupero. Ecco a fare sempre la famiglia del mulino bianco.


Quando la baracca la gestisce gente che le palle le ha usate solo per farci figli...


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ma poi leggendo i nomi,escluso Mike,vedi tu se dobbiamo prendercela con i "diversamente beati"(tra un pó la parola Santo non si potrà usare perché discriminatoria)perché siamo in emergenza per l'assenza di mediocri.


----------

